# I'M WATCHING ......



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

THE MOST AMAZING BASEBALL GAME _EVERRRRRRR_ ....(bottom of 7th, as i type this)
FREAKIN' AMAZINGGGGGGG!!!!!


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

You are right, the best game ever. Don't usually watch many sports on tv but love this game. Still a bit confused over the call in the top of the 7th when the catcher hit the bat when throwing the ball back to the pitcher and the runner scored. I thought the umpire called the play off or dead when he walked towards the 3rd base runner waving his arms in the air. Also couldn't believe the 3 errors in a row by Texas!


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

BAUTISTA..........reminded me of Joe Carter's home run in 1993.

Geez............that was 22 years ago and it seems like last week


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Awesome game.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

whew! it's over!! i dont have any fingernails left!! you're gonna hear a lot of pronouncers talk about "the baseball gods" in discussing this game tomorrow.


----------



## briana26 (Sep 24, 2015)

That's really good.


----------



## nwmea (Sep 10, 2015)

Fantabulous game


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

....followed later by one of the worst.... men on second & third, nobody out.... I still can't get over it!!
jeez, even my senior men's softball team woulda scored, fer pete's sake!!!
No joy in Mudville.
zero interest now , in mets/royals series...


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

jargey3000 said:


> ....followed later by one of the worst.... men on second & third, nobody out.... I still can't get over it!!
> jeez, even my senior men's softball team woulda scored, fer pete's sake!!!
> No joy in Mudville.
> zero interest now , in mets/royals series...


That was pretty pathetic. Where has the sac fly ball gone in baseball? Royals were doing it last night. boy is that team fun to watch (from a guy who only watches baseball every 3-4 years).


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

I was thinking safety squeeze with runners on second and third with Revere at the plate--tie the game and have a runner at third with two outs.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

atrp2biz said:


> I was thinking safety squeeze with runners on second and third with Revere at the plate--tie the game and have a runner at third with two outs.


me too... although secretly I was wishing for a suicide squeeze.... they should call plays only for fan excitement and entertainment value...


----------

